# Помогите понять диагноз. Есть ли что-то опасное?



## Arsya (5 Окт 2022)

Доброго времени суток, помогите пожалуйста расшифровать диагноз, объяснить простым языком что делать и к кому обращаться. Заранее огромное спасибо за консультацию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2022)

Перевожу.
Вам уже 30!

Диагноз ставит врач, а это описание и заключение по исследованию.

Равносильно:
- У меня на машине есть сколы краски, скажете почему она не заводится?


----------



## Arsya (5 Окт 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, простите, неправильно сформулировал вопрос.


----------



## La murr (5 Окт 2022)

@Arsya, здравствуйте! 
Опишите, пожалуйста, подробнее, что Вас беспокоит?
Загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Arsya (5 Окт 2022)

@La murr, простите сейчас нету возможности к выгрузке снимков с DICOM (ноутбук в ремонте), только описание с заключением имеется.
По поводу беспокойств постараюсь объяснить без множества лишних слов.
В прошлом году травмировал спину и получил перелом ножки дуги L5 позвонка, прошел курс лечения таблетками, капельницами и лазерным облучением, временами бывало что небольшие боли после поднятия тяжести присутствовали, но неделю назад очень сильно схватило спину, думал от боли парализует, ощущение были схожи с теми что испытал при переломе.
Без походов к врачам после того как боль в спине отпустила решил сразу записаться на МРТ чтоб посмотреть что вообще и как(так как в нашей стране тяжело сейчас найти действительно хорошего специалиста который бы действительно помог без выкачивания огромных денег в пустую)
Сегодня получил результаты обследования и решил проконсультироваться со специалистами на Вашем форуме.
Прикрепил фото прошлогоднего заключения.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Окт 2022)

Практически нормальное состояние ПОП.


----------

